# Bsa Airborne Pedal Measurements Please



## JOHN DANGER (Apr 21, 2016)

hello I will be knocking together some pedals for my BSA Airborne  and was wondering if one of you with original pedals could help with some basic measurements

over all length
outside diameter of the rod 
and big and small washer diameter


----------



## the freewheeler (Apr 21, 2016)

overall length: 13cm
OD of rod: 12mm
large washer diameter: 31mm
small washer diameter: 17mm


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Apr 21, 2016)

great thanks


----------



## the freewheeler (Apr 21, 2016)

no problemo. let me know if you need other details/photos.


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Apr 21, 2016)

gee the length sure looks narrow for my giant feet, 13cm includes the crank arm width and both washers?


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Apr 21, 2016)

also what size is the hole through the crank arm for the spring loaded indent lock that keeps the pedal from sliding


----------



## the freewheeler (Apr 21, 2016)

12.7cm not including the washers. Not sure what you mean by spring loaded indent lock.


----------



## BSA RIDER (Apr 22, 2016)

email me at wd9ghk@comcast.net and I will send you some info and a drawing of the pedals from a fellow that lived in Birmingham England that ran an antique bicycle shop


----------

